# Lock in some 2013 Corn and Beans??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agnews asks that question to this marketeer in this short video.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/topproducer/power_hour_video_audio.aspx?channelId=27ea24c63b8746e2804df6becd3b2d90&channelListId&mediaId=c25f8d5652b4403ca1b762c99863ca11


----------

